# Just Missed Out On This



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

On auction locally.










A nice piece that went for Â£55.

Looks like a bargain to me.

Can the more experienced on here confirm that the blue hands are original?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Blued hands would fit with the dial certainly, but don't know enough about Garrard to say if they are original. Like it! :yes:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I beleive Garrard were more of a high end retailer than a manufacturer so one could never truly be sure of what hands it should have.

Like Mel i think they certainally match.

Blue steel hands were always seen as a sign of the highest quality.

For Â£55 you missed a trick







.

The reason they are so prolific is they provided many of the corporate 25 year watches, my father and my grandfather had one from PSF.

The watch looks like 50's to me and is a lovely example of a traditional gold wristwatch.

Steve


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

I'll need to be a bit quicker next time something like this comes up.


----------

